# w8 "intake"



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

i suggest everyone does this. i took out the stock air box and put a filter on, took about 45 mins, 5 to take out air box and put a filter on, and 40 mins lookin for my tools. sounds great, and we will see if i get better gas mileage with it to.


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: w8 "intake" (jnesta21)*

wait until your engine bay gets hot and your mileage will suffer


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: w8 "intake" (BlackJelli)*

how do u figure man, the stock air box is going to be a lot hotter than a filter. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: w8 "intake" (jnesta21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jnesta21* »_the stock air box is going to be a lot hotter than a filter. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

not true. the stock intake draws cool air from a front-mounted snorkel. a cone filter draws extremely hot ambient air from the engine bay. the hotter the air, the less dense the air is = poor performance. have you ever seen a cold air intake? it is designed with a long pipe that runs downward (heat risies) to a cone element. if heat wasn't an issue why bother with that design? heat is the enemy, my friend.
you could get okay results with a heat shield built into the engine bay isolating the cone filter, but still, the stock intake is better in getting the coolest air to the intake.


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: w8 "intake" (BlackJelli)*

so far, my friend, your "theory' of my gas mileage goin down, is completely wrong. ive been gettin about 3.2 more miles per gallon. and fyi, if anything, its more of a ram air effect, not snorkel, and dont talk down to me like i dont know what im talk about. the biggest issues isnt heat, its RESTRICTION. and the stock air box is way to restrictive, so no its not the best thing to use. and i still have, what u call snorkel, on the car.


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: w8 "intake" (jnesta21)*

sorry to be so offensive. i'll take a sensitivity class. 
congrats on your impressive mileage.


----------



## KubvanTurbo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: w8 "intake" (BlackJelli)*

Ya I have and audi v8 filter and the draw is way better. 
air tube blows on filter and at speed, there is no engine heat..


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

I did the cone filter and it was horrible. I did the COAM mod and surprisingly the mileage was increased and power is improved. I'm getting approx 430 miles to a tank on premium gas with GIAC software. Car runs great. I also wrapped the whole airbox with garage door insulation. This drops the themp in the box by up to 15 degrees. Total time for the airbox mod was about an hour.


----------



## KubvanTurbo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (fvbean)*

the audi V8 cone kit comes with heat shield BTW.
totally shields the cone from radiant heat pick up.


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: w8 "intake" (jnesta21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jnesta21* »_so far, my friend, your "theory' of my gas mileage goin down, is completely wrong. ive been gettin about 3.2 more miles per gallon. and fyi, if anything, its more of a ram air effect, not snorkel, and dont talk down to me like i dont know what im talk about. the biggest issues isnt heat, its RESTRICTION. and the stock air box is way to restrictive, so no its not the best thing to use. and i still have, what u call snorkel, on the car.


the stock airbox is the same as a 1.8t and is being used on an engine more than twice its size......its very restrictive for the w8.......if the airfilter or the snow screen become the least bit dirty, you will see a big decrease in performance and ive even seen MILs because of it......the audi v8 filter mod sounds best to me...........


----------



## Stymie (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: w8 "intake" (dubvinci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubvinci* »_the stock airbox is the same as a 1.8t and is being used on an engine more than twice its size......*its very restrictive for the w8*...

Those God Damned engineers at Volkswagen, what the Hell were they thinking? 
They should have talked to you first.


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: w8 "intake" (Stymie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stymie* »_
Those God Damned engineers at Volkswagen, what the Hell were they thinking? 
They should have talked to you first.

actually a guy on the vw techline was the one that told me...........


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: w8 "intake" (dubvinci)*

where can I get the audi v8 cone setup?? ...also who does software upgrade?


_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 11:15 AM 11-24-2008_


----------



## KubvanTurbo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: w8 "intake" (2deepn2dubs)*

your in calli
I am a eurobahn dealer which is superchips.uk
im me for my rep in so cal.
The heat shield/ filter from the new S4 v8 is the one im using, doenst fit perfect but heck it was free....


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: w8 "intake" (KubvanTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubvanTurbo* »_your in calli
I am a eurobahn dealer which is superchips.uk
im me for my rep in so cal.
The heat shield/ filter from the new S4 v8 is the one im using, doenst fit perfect but heck it was free....
...so its the oem filter for the s4?


----------

